# What can and can't a rider do with a hardtail?



## Sagehen (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Specialized Rockhopper (a hardtail) and was wondering what most hardtail bikes can sustain without damage? Is going down stairs ok? What about drops above 1-2 feet? Thanks for the help.


----------



## crsnwby (Aug 10, 2009)

TBH I used to run hard tail for years, personally I think for jumps and stunts the hard tail is better equiped, adding moving parts is more likely to cause issues than solve them. its all about control of the rear. I.E. Dont sit hard on the seat going down stairs, 1. Your bottom will be invaded!. and 2. Your alleviating pressure on the rear by letting the tyre bounce and take the strain, but dont bounce too much or see no 1.

I used to ride and jump 12 feet of stairs and never had any problems. But mine was Titanium.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Until recently, all I rode was a hardtail. I did the downhills at Winter Park, CO, plenty of other trails in the Rockies, Moab, and lots of urban stuff including drops off loading docks and stairs. You can do anything you want on a hard tail, you just need to use a little finesse.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

a burly freeride or dj hardtail != xc hardtail like a rockhopper. some hardtails can handle damn near anything. any xc bike, hardtail, rigid, or dual susp. can't handle many of those things. the frames aren't strong enough, wheels aren't strong enough, and the geometry is poorly suited to the task. 

as far as what a rockhopper can take, more than 2 foot drops are probably a bad idea, unless super smooth and with a nice transition, even then i wouldn't jump with it. stairs might be okay, but you'll likely beat up your wheels.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

rabidchicken said:


> You can do anything you want on a hard tail, you just need to use a little finesse.


^this.


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

markf said:


> more than 2 foot drops are probably a bad idea, unless super smooth and with a nice transition, even then i wouldn't jump with it. stairs might be okay, but you'll likely beat up your wheels.


i disagree, go out there and have fun, if you bend something, just upgrade it. a 3' drop isnt going to hurt anything, neither is a 4' if you can land correctly


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i've got a hopper too and i've beat it to hell. i weigh around 180. haven't done too many drops on it though. i like of the idea of just riding and if something breaks, upgrade. i'm getting ready to tear my bike down and put in a better fork, wheels, etc.

what is the best way to land?


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

I've dropped my 260 lbs 3 feet to flat concrete numerous times on my haro flightline 2 with stock wheels and never did any damage to them (well, not from that anyway). you'll be fine riding your rockhopper. know, however, that if you land wrong from a drop like that (more on the side of the wheel) you'll mess it up big time. if it breaks it's a chance to upgrade though.


----------



## kylebooth (May 3, 2009)

I do 4` drops on my hardtail all the time, its all about landing properly.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I have an older Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo, is it worth upgrading or should I save my pennies for a nicer bike someday?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^I Agree^^*



kylebooth said:


> I do 4` drops on my hardtail all the time, its all about landing properly.


What a bike can and can't handle has more to do with the rider than the bike.

A Hardrock should be able to take about anything you can throw at it, assuming that you're not casing every landing.

There are always limits of course, but those limits are generally the rider's skill, not the bike.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

ive done some pretty crazy drops on my rigid, but the general idea is the more suspension you have, the less stress on the frame of the bike, and the frame of your body...IE: your bones


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sagehen said:


> Hi,
> I have a Specialized Rockhopper (a hardtail) and was wondering what most hardtail bikes can sustain without damage? Is going down stairs ok? What about drops above 1-2 feet? Thanks for the help.


Depends on how beefy your frame and components are. A dude did a 30 foot drop on a hardtail, it's somewhere on youtube.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I beat my Rockhopper up, I regularly ride with guys with 4" and 5" inch bikes and don't hold back. Stairs, log rolls, and jumps destroyed the stock wheels, fork, and other components. Each time something broke, I upgraded. 

I have found MY limits, anything bigger than 4' to flat is hard on me. We also have a 2 footer built on a hill with a good transition. About a month ago I hit it hard and landed almost to flat, it was about a 10 foot drop to where I landed, I rode off without crashing and with no damage to the bike. The landing hurt like hell and my neck is still a little stiff, I won't do it again. 

I think the frame can handle almost anything. It's the parts they put on the bike and yourself I'd be more worried about.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> What a bike can and can't handle has more to do with the rider than the bike.


That's the truth.


----------



## ams.jelapang (Sep 1, 2012)

I have used my Raleigh XII hardtail on 3 feet downstairs and its fine. I have used my softail bike and go down on 10 feet downstairs. its pretty good.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

dundundata said:


> what is the best way to land?


wheels down


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Your question should read" What can't a Hardtail do" , it's in the rider,
not the bike.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Loudviking said:


> Your question should read" What can't a Hardtail do" , it's in the rider,
> not the bike.


Yep. I smash through rock gardens on my XC SS hardtail faster than most guys on their "All Mountain/Free Ride/Trail Tamer" bikes.

An entry level hardtail can take more abuse than most riders out on the trails.

A rider uses the bike and makes the bike look good, not the other way around. This is true in Mountain biking, CX, Road, and Triathlon. I've done them all and beaten guys with much deeper pockets than I.


----------



## Cycling Cyco (Aug 31, 2012)

You guys realize this thread is from 2009 right?


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Cormac said:


> wheels down


:thumbsup:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Cycling Cyco said:


> You guys realize this thread is from 2009 right?


That's why people are answering with useless short 1-liners.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Sagehen said:


> Hi,
> I have a Specialized Rockhopper (a hardtail) and was wondering what most hardtail bikes can sustain without damage? Is going down stairs ok? What about drops above 1-2 feet? Thanks for the help.


I think your rims will be the limiting factor on what you can do with that Rockhopper. If they are Alex (or Specialized) rims dont expect them to hold up to a lot of abuse. With a HT you are also more likely to pinch flat, IMO.But like others have said, a HT frame can handle a lot of abuse.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cormac said:


> wheels down


and head up


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

deke505 said:


> and head up


and elbows out


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

And the boy's gathered up.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

lol..


----------



## when (May 9, 2012)

Having tubeless tires on a hardtail will help.


----------



## nospamonline (Sep 20, 2012)

With a hardtail, your legs are your rear suspension.


----------



## ixodida (Sep 21, 2012)

Have a sus of Danny Macaskill.

I own a Rock hopper, and a giant team DH.
They definitely have their purposes and which aren't mutually exclusive..
But...


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

crsnwby said:


> , 1. Your bottom will be invaded!.


lol good one


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> Your question should read" What can't a Hardtail do" , it's in the rider,
> not the bike.


I like quoting myself.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

A Giant can handle the giant dropoffs and staircases


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

An old thread...

I have a '08 Rockhopper & have taken it everywhere that I've taken my '12 Stumpjumper. The RH can handle a lot of abuse.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

FireLikeIYA said:


> and elbows out


and teeth together. biting tongue off is no good


----------



## DennyTran09 (Jul 17, 2012)

lol


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sagehen said:


> Hi,
> I have a Specialized Rockhopper (a hardtail) and was wondering what most hardtail bikes can sustain without damage? Is going down stairs ok? What about drops above 1-2 feet? Thanks for the help.


In reality your frame is probably the strongest component on your bike. The wheels, forks, bars, pedals, etc will fail first before your frame does from riding hard. What kills frames are crashes. They don't like side impacts.


----------

